
Wikileaks says Twitter is censoring links to DNC leak emails - exstudent2
https://mobile.twitter.com/wikileaks/status/756862081043951617
======
red_blobs
Twitter has been censoring right-leaning political figures for the past few
years. Is it any surprise that leaked emails, which makes many Democrats in
the DNC look bad, would be censored as well?

Many people really don't care about censorship..until their point-of-view is
marginalized, ignored, and silenced.

Normally, I would say it's just desserts, but it just shows many people's sad
view of 'freedom'

------
CarolineW
Quote:

    
    
        Many people say @Twitter is censoring
        links to #DNCLeak emails. Please search
        wikileaks.org/dnc-emails/ select a result
        and try posting.
    

Call me a cynic, but might this not simply be a ploy to get people to post
lots of links to these documents? What other evidence do we have that links
are being censored?

Maybe I've just been doing security analysis too long ...

~~~
exstudent2
Some of the replies confirm:

[https://mobile.twitter.com/w1ndyy/status/756833136860925952](https://mobile.twitter.com/w1ndyy/status/756833136860925952)

~~~
CarolineW
Hmm.

In this particular field of human activity, I regard everything with deep
suspicion. Oddly ironic, since before Snowdon I was less suspicious.

~~~
HairyGing3r
Agreed, but they didn't really say that. They only said people claim that...
Not a Wikileaks verified statement.

